# Eric Just to let you know I am still around. I have phnemonia.



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

Hi Eric;I am still around have the bi polar in control and reciving weekly shots of vitiamin B12 for 5 weeks as loading shots then I go onto monthly shots and they have me on iron to. Just as I get even thing in the brain back screwed in I end up with phnemonia. does it ever stop. I am setting lectured now by the heart specialist team that I have to get better quick because my mother in law can't get sick. She could get called any day now for her surgery. Well da I know that. I am lucky though hubby and the kids are taking really good care of me and he has told everyone enough is enough and back of. I proably got this so bad because I am so run down. If knew I was out of bed and down two flights of stairs he would flip. I lose my breath just walking to the bathroom. Granted its nice to finally have someone taking care of me for a change. By next week things I will be back to normal. And I will have the family burden on me again. Granted I have come to hate the bed. If you are talking to John please let him know. thanks hope to talk to you later.Denise


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Denise, I am sorry I have not reply sooner, I lost one of my dogs and my mom seriouly broke her leg. I am also away right now and am watching someone's house and doing business here.I Am sorry to hear your sick with the P, I have had it twice and know its no fun what so ever, take care of yourself, even after you feel better. I am glad the family is helping you out and I hope you recover very soon.I will talk to you soon and feel better.







Hang in there.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Thanks Denise for informing me. Eric did bring this to my attention during Sunday eve's chat. Get well soon. Take care. HUGS!!!


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

Hi Denise,It's always something isn't it? Take care of yourself, better yet, let yourself be taken care of. Hope you're feeling better, AZ


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi Denise,Look after yourself - get well







Best RegardsMike


----------

